# USA to Germany



## Sunni3204 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi there,

I am an Indian living in USA and planning to move to Germany to be closer to my family in India.
I am a Mechanical Engineer with 7 years of experience in Medical Devices. 
Not sure what questions to ask since I just started applying for jobs in Germany...

But these are a few questions I came across, so here goes:

1. What's the approximate salary for a Mechanical engineer with a Master's degree and 7 years of experience ( I know it varies as per the city you live in, but an approximate figure would do)?

2. What % of taxes get deducted from the paycheck?

3. What part of the country has most of the jobs?

Any help is highly appreciated. Guten Tag!

Cheers!
AJ


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunni3204 said:


> 1. What's the approximate salary for a Mechanical engineer with a Master's degree and 7 years of experience ( I know it varies as per the city you live in, but an approximate figure would do)?
> 2. What % of taxes get deducted from the paycheck?
> 3. What part of the country has most of the jobs?


1. This depends on too many factors (incl. location, how well your background fits the job, how urgently the employers needs or wants you, your negotiation skills, etc.) to make any meaningful statement. Somewhere i n the range of €30-70k/year would be my best guess.
2. This again depends on many details of your personal situation, between 25% and 45% deduction for tax, health and other compulsory insurances.
3. Generally, the further West and South you go, the more jobs there are. But the Medical Device industry is a small niche with not too many players, so these jobs are simply where the players are located.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

It is true that Germany is in need of workforce, and that the image they portrait is that it is easy to get a job and life there.... the only but or condition I would put ( and this from me being Non EU, studied my master in HR in Germany and worked in HR in Germany) is that they expect you to have German credentials... so:
Is your MBA from Germany? (anyways, MBAs are not seen as a big added value, just as a commercial transaction) Is your work experience from Germany or from a German company? Are you in level C1 of Deutsche? Have you had experience with German culture? because believe me, it takes a while to be integrated, and even if you do, you will always be seen as an auslander. 
You can try the BlueCard route, and aim at big international companies ( but still, they will require German knowledge). 
And again, even though you have an MBA ( which will be worthless anyways) I would suggest try the Master Degree route in Germany, it is the easiest and at some point gives you the chance to stay legally in the country and even get a job. 

As per salaries, I lived in Berlin, so they were low, so someone with your experience would get between 27-39 k EUR per year, minus the deductions... there are many online calculators that can give you an idea on how much netto you would be receiving... 

All the best!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

agree with miaux and want to add some words..
Germany is not the "promised land" people often expect..
beside Germans mentality of keeping someone at arm 's length, you will be an Ausländer for lifetime..
Even Preussen (Prussian), from Northern Germany are "Zugezogene" / Alien, stranger in Bavaria for generations.
Another point are refugees from Africa which shall be integrated soon,they are often well educated and have priority. Learning German language at first step after arrival. And factory plants mainly are in rural areas or suburbs with low salary level..


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

miaux said:


> Are you in level C1 of Deutsche?
> You can try the BlueCard route, and aim at big international companies ( but still, they will require German knowledge).
> !



Are these considerations really important?

I can understand that the knowledge of German language may be important for citizenship but I doubt it is essential for an initial entry visa, particularly for work purposes.

Are all the Blue Card applicants proficient in German? Some of them can't even write properly in English, in spite of having been 'educated' in it for years on end.


----------



## Sunni3204 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

Thank you for all your replies and suggestions. I appreciate that. I agree that finding a job in germany might not be that easy, but that is how it is in any country as an expat. 
Me being an expat in USA, I know I had to apply for 1100 jobs afer my Masters (from US) before I got this one call and got the job. But I believe there are always opportunities out there, and one has to be patient when it comes to finding a job. 
And yes I don't speak german, but am willing to learn a nd already started on it (my wife being a German to english translator, makes it a bit easier). I know it is important and go to learn it.
Anyhow is always good to hear from you guys who have first hand experience. 
Also, if you guys can let me know of the websites like indeed or so where jobs are posted, that would be of help. 
Keep chasing your dream guys, you will get there one day.
Cheers!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Tellus said:


> beside Germans mentality of keeping someone at arm 's length, you will be an Ausländer for lifetime..


A bit off-topic, but this is 100% TRUE!
I have a good friend of Indian origin who lived in Germany longer than me (that is over 35 years), speaks absolutely fluently and has German citizenship for many, many years - but unlike me he is still (and will always be) foreigner in most people's eyes.


----------

